# Entrauschen von altem Material mit WaveLab 4.0



## Tetsuo (5. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Besitze WaveLab 4.0 und würde gerne damit sehr altes analoges Material entrauschen und den Klang verbessern.

Als Plugin mitgeliefert wurde der Denoiser. Wenn ich diesen aktiviere wird das Bandrauschen zwar abgemindert aber es ist immer noch ziemlich stark. Wenn ich dann mit dem EQ versuche den Sound zu verbessern verstärkt sich das Rauschen logischerweise wieder, wenn ich die Höhen anhebe. Wenn ich den Denoiser verstärke, kommt es zu einen ziemlich fiesen "zwitschern" im Hintergrund und die Musik wird ansich noch fader.

Das Ausgangsmaterial ist schon teilweise sehr dumpf und "leblos".

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp bzgl. Wavelab 4.0 geben, wie ich altes Material entstaube und klanglich aufbessern kann?

Bisher habe ich WaveLab immer nur zum schneiden und für andere Sachen benutzt. Beim Mastering von alten Material bin ich also noch ziemlich frisch. Das Handbuch hilft leider wenig weiter.

Vielen Dank!


Mäc


----------



## Evangel (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mäc _
> *Hallo!
> 
> Besitze WaveLab 4.0 und würde gerne damit sehr altes analoges Material entrauschen und den Klang verbessern.
> ...



hallo

du brauchst dazu plugins (vst oder dxi)
mastering edition von steinberg z.b kann das oder auch diese teile hier http://www.waves.com (kosten aber soviel wie ein kleinwagen *g*) waves plugins sind jedoch die mercedes unter den plugins aber es gibt natürlich auch wesentlich günstigere. noise reduction oder so nennt sich ein plugin welches das auch kann (weiss aber den hersteller jetzt nicht) am besten im netz mal nach vst plugins suchen (gibts wie sand am meer) und da sind auch etliche kostenlose dabei .... wavelab is ein top programm (das beste für den zweck) nur fehlen ihm eben die nötigen plugins die du noch besorgen solltest.

wenn du allgemein oft interesse an musik software hast ich hab ne recht klasse bezugsquelle dafür vita_brevis@gmx.at
von dem hab ich auch die waves plugins gekauft  *schwelg*


----------



## Tetsuo (8. Juli 2003)

Danke Dir!

Habe ein paar Freeware-Plugins mal aus dem Netz runtergeladen und sie ausprobiert.

Aber ganz ehrlich. Da ist der Denoiser in WaveLab doch noch um ein Vielfaches besser. Wenn man so andere Sachen ausprobiert, dann weis man erst mal, was man an den Programm hat.

Ich habe jetzt zusätzlich zu den Denoiser noch ein Noise-Gate durchgeführt und das Rauschen ist jetzt zwar nicht ganz weg (geht wahrscheinlich auch garnicht mehr ohne Einbussen in der Klangqualität) aber man muss jetzt schon wirklich sehr genau hinhören. Von daher hat WaveLab mir aus einem wirklich sehr stark rauschenden Material ein wirklich akzeptables Endresultat beschert, das ich wieder mit den ursprünglichen TV-Material zusammengemuxt habe und jetzt mit Bild auf DVD geniesen kann.

So und jetzt kommt die nächste Videokassette ran, die (musikalisch entrauscht) auf DVD muss.


----------

